# Basic Codes Of Practice And Standards



## Ahmed Gamal3 (9 مايو 2007)

<B>اتمنى من الله ان يفيدكم هذا الموضوع​:28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: 
:28: :28: BASIC CODES OF PRACTICE AND :28: STANDARDS
:28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28: :28:​1.1 GENERAL
1.2 APPLICABLE CODES OF PRACTICE, STANDARDS AND REGULATIONS
1.2 CODES OF PRACTICE AND STANDARDS TO BE PROVIDED​</B>


----------



## محمد حمزه (10 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك .... وفقك الله


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (4 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله بجهودكم ووفقكم للخير دوما


----------

